# Colorado Hunt Success



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I just got back from Colorado and the old slayer got another trophy muley buck. I probably should have waited but I thought I better not pass him up since I only have two days to hunt :lol: :lol: 

Anyways hes a 4x4 pretty heavy with deep forks and hes 24 inches wide and pretty tall. I will post some pictures soon


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

cool. Looking forward to stories and pics.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Where are the pix? How long does it take to do a photochop? :wink: 

PRO


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

> How long does it take to do a photochop?


 :shock: :lol: :lol:

Can't wait for photos.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, you are having a year coyoteslayer. Congrats.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice job. Lets see the pics.

Leaving Thursday for 4th season, can't wait. I hope this crappy weather finally breaks and we start getting some snow.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I will post some pictures so just be patient


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

*Colorado muley pic*

This pic was taken with my camera phone pic, but I will post some better pictures. This pic doesnt do him justice. He has 26 inch main beams



CLICK PICTURE TO ENLARGE


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow yote why don't you save some animals for the rest of us. Man that is a toad.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I will try to save a few bucks for you.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

that is a pretty nice deer there from the looks of things this years you should have had enough fun for awhile bro.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah I guess I've more than filled my quota this year and I will have to take up archery, but I still have one more hunt this year


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Yeah I guess I've more than filled my quota this year and I will have to take up archery, but I still have one more hunt this year


Just think Justin, next year you can use a 'real' bow instead of a crossbow! 8)

PRO


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

That will be fantastic!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Once again great buck, congrats again. I would love to just get one buck in my life of that size.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks it was a fun hunt. I cant wait to hunt there again next year.


----------

